# D&H Shark makes it's first run.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

First run of my D&H Shark that I made. It is pulling some wood passenger cars I got at a restaurant auction. I put metal wheels on them and the D&H lettering. Shark is from a kit Rob Fern, in the UK, made. It uses Aristo FA trucks, I made the frame. Painted with Krylon. Stan did the locomotive lettering, I did the passenger cars on a color laser printer. More details are in the Modeling Form.








It's a long train, each car is 30" long.








All the D&H cars have numbers/names from the D&H roster.








I installed a blinking red LED, the drumhead came from eBay.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Jerry now you need B unit and another A unit. It's track powered right. Ron


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Track power it is, pickups on one axle on each car also, runs smooooth. Not sure if Rob plans to do a B unit or not. One A was pricey enough!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice looking shark!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I seen this on the other link. Very nice work and the paint job.
Looks great in the videeo...


----------



## FHER_operator (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow, that looks excellent! You very nice work.


-Steven


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang that came out nice!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, is that the layout at your new place? 

Looking good! 

Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

What an impressive trainset. Looks great. I really like the added touch with the drumhead.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful. You have done one heck of a job on the loco.


----------

